# How To Change Color Of Taskbar.



## Sparsh007 (Sep 8, 2006)

how can i change the coour of my taskbar(blue part here)
*img70.imageshack.us/img70/1585/how1tk0.jpg


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Question*

Right click
properties
appearance
advance....adn now play with the colors u want and what u wanna change and how u want ......if that is what u wanted


----------



## ilugd (Sep 9, 2006)

No, @wizrulz, there is no option to change the taskbar color over there in xp pro

But at *groups.google.co.in/group/microsof...d6796a1e7e7/1dbc23f227f4d36a#1dbc23f227f4d36a


			
				davey said:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> For beginners you can change to either 3 colours.
> 
> ...



A bit tough piece of software though.

Also can try *www2.freedownloadscenter.com/FDM/i...Theme_Manager_Download.html&tit=Theme Manager
*download.softpedia.com/software/os_enhance/uxtheme.zip


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

U can change it using Resource Hacker.

Just open the *%windir%\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles.* in Resource Hacker and change following 2 BITMAPs:

*ROYALE_TASKBARBACKGROUNDVERTICAL_BMP
ROYALE_TASKBARBACKGROUND_BMP*


----------



## ilugd (Sep 9, 2006)

That's good vishal. 

Where do you get your goddamn info from??


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 9, 2006)

hey cool theme!
can i know where to get it?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 9, 2006)

thnx everyone specially vishal,ilugd
@jz2linkinpark were you talking about mine??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

@ilugd
thnx buddy  

@jz2linkinpark
Its *Royale* theme which comes with Windows MCE. But u can d/l it from here. It has come in DIGIT CD/DVD many times.


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks vishal, But I tried changing the hue of the above-mentioned bitmaps(after saving them, ofcourse) then I replaced the original *royale.msstyles* with the modified one. I changed the theme from *desk.cpl* to something else and back to "royale". The result-I got classic windows kinda style i.e. damn dull grey (98 style). Is there anything else (maybe WFPS) to do?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

hv u patched the uxtheme.dll file???


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 10, 2006)

oops I forgot , will do it and try *www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/huepfen/jumping-smiley-011.gif

EDIT:
didn't work out *www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Main/Techi/punchit.gif Can you give some detailed info?
I patched up the *uxtheme.dll* and then applied the modded royale theme, but the result was same 
Edit2: Worked *www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/huepfen/jumping-smiley-011.gif*www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/huepfen/jumping-smiley-011.gif*www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/huepfen/jumping-smiley-011.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

Make sure that first u change the windows theme to something else, then edit the Royale msstyle!

2nd thing, Save the edited Royale msstyle somewhere else, and then run from there by double-clicking on it.

I'm not sure about this msstyle coz its from Microsoft, may be they put some checks for file changes? I hv changed many msstyles using the same method in past.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 10, 2006)

i installed the patch and this happened
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/1658/whataz1.jpg

now what to do??
__________
btw my os is windows xp mce if reqd.


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 10, 2006)

It's reverted to the windows classic theme. Goto desktop, right-click >> Properties. Appearance tab, and choose royale edited if its there. Otherwise goto where you edited and saved the royale-edited theme, double-click and choose apply.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 10, 2006)

the visual styles could not be loaded becuse the file failed to load


----------



## ilugd (Sep 10, 2006)

the file seems to have been corrupted, so xp is unable to load it. 

vishal, will be back to the rescue, i guess. (After all, he broke it.. <grin>)


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 10, 2006)

same thing happened to me >> 





			
				i_kill said:
			
		

> I changed the theme from desk.cpl to something else and back to "royale". The result-I got classic windows kinda style i.e. damn dull grey (98 style).


You gotta patch up the *uxtheme.dll* file(i.e, replace the original with patched up version) and then modify the theme *www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/huepfen/jumping-smiley-011.gif

proof: *img221.imageshack.us/img221/3549/untitledff1.th.jpg

*Edited on 10-09-06 at 11:11 pm*
does anybody know how to bring up the transparencies ?


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2007)

grear tut...


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out this thread(especially vishall's tutorial)...

vishal


----------



## joedc (Jul 21, 2008)

Sparsh007 said:


> Help me!!! I am not able to change the grey taskbar in XP SP3. I tried UXtheme patcher. It doesnt help. I tried Style Xp in vain. It changes style and other taskbar properties except the grey taskbar of start menu. Please help me....(blue part here)
> *img70.imageshack.us/img70/1585/how1tk0.jpg


Help me!!! I am not able to change the grey taskbar in XP SP3. I tried UXtheme patcher. It doesnt help. I tried Style Xp in vain. It changes style and other taskbar properties except the grey taskbar of start menu. Please help me....

I made changes in Display properties>apprearance>silver etc. That too didnt work. What could be the reason, please advice me.


----------

